# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Te veel aan ferritine

## pierree

mijn ferritine gehalte staat aan 1100 ,wat zijn de eventuele gevolgen of nevenwerkingen ervan ;en hoe kan ik daar aan verhelpen

----------


## Luuss0404

*Ferritine*

*In vogelvlucht*
*Waarom deze test?*
Om informatie te krijgen over de ijzervoorraad in het lichaam en een teveel of tekort aan ijzer op te sporen.
*Welk materiaal?*
Bloed

*Monster*
*Wat wordt getest?*
Deze test meet de hoeveelheid ferritine in bloed. Ferritine is een eiwit dat vooral in de lever en in het beenmerg aanwezig is en dat wordt gebruikt om ijzer op te slaan. Een kleine hoeveelheid ferritine zit echter ook in het bloed. De hoeveelheid ferritine in bloed is een maat voor de hoeveelheid ferritine (en dus de hoeveelheid ijzer) in de lever en het beenmerg.
IJzer is nodig voor de aanmaak van rode bloedcellen (hemoglobine) in het beenmerg. Als het lichaam te weinig ijzer heeft, zal eerst de reservevoorraad in de vorm van ferritine opgemaakt worden. Pas als er bijna geen ferritine meer is, maakt het lichaam te weinig rode bloedcellen aan en is er sprake van bloedarmoede.
Bij teveel ijzer in het lichaam is de hoeveelheid ferritine in de weefsels en het bloed te groot en ontstaat een aandoening die men ijzerstapelingsziekte (hemochromatose) noemt.
*Hoe wordt het materiaal verkregen?*
Een buisje bloed wordt afgenomen uit een ader aan de binnenkant van de arm, meestal in de plooi van de elleboog. Om deze ader goed te kunnen zien en voelen wordt een stuwbandje strak om de bovenarm getrokken. In de ader wordt geprikt met een holle naald waardoor het bloed in het buisje wordt gezogen. De naald wordt maar één keer gebruikt en daarna vernietigd.

*De Test*
*Wanneer wordt deze test gedaan?*
De ferritinetest wordt door de dokter aangevraagd om iets te weten te komen over de ijzervoorraad in het lichaam. Meestal wordt ferritine aangevraagd in combinatie met serumijzer, transferrine (verzadiging) en hemoglobine.
Als de hoeveelheid hemoglobine niet voldoende is (bloedarmoede), is een tekort aan ijzer een van de mogelijke oorzaken. De bepaling van ferritine is een goede test om een ijzertekort vast te stellen. IJzertekort kan ontstaan door overmatig bloedverlies, onvoldoende ijzer in de voeding of onvoldoende opname van ijzer (uit de voeding) in de darmen. Klachten die passen bij bloedarmoede zijn moeheid, kortademigheid en duizeligheid.
Ferritine is ook een goede test om ijzerstapeling (hemochromatose) in het lichaam vast te stellen als gevolg van een teveel aan ijzer. Hemochromatose is een erfelijke ziekte waarbij het lichaam teveel ijzer opneemt in de darmen. Klachten die passen bij ijzerstapelingsziekte zijn moeheid en pijn in gewrichten.
*Wat betekent de uitslag?*
Belangrijk: Omdat de gebruikte methode voor het meten van ferritine per laboratorium kan verschillen, is hiervoor geen referentiewaarde te geven.
Om toch een idee te geven:
Men vindt de ferritine over het algemeen normaal tussen de 20 en 250 microgram/L bij mannen en tussen 20 en 100 bij vrouwen.
_Licht verhoogd_
Een licht verhoogd ferritinegehalte ( tot 400 microgram /Liter) kan worden veroorzaakt door ijzerstapelingsziekte, leverziekte, autoimmuunziekte, ontsteking of meerdere bloedtransfusies.
_Sterk verhoogd_
Een sterk verhoogd ferritinegehalte ( boven 500 microgram/L)kan worden veroorzaakt door ijzerstapelingsziekte, leverziekte of autoimmuunziekte.
_Verlaagd_
Een verlaagd ( onder 10 microgram/L) ferritinegehalte wijst op een ijzertekort waardoor bloedarmoede kan ontstaan.

_Nog vragen?_
De informatie over deze test komt van deskundigen uit het ziekenhuislaboratorium. Daar worden dagelijks vele honderden testen uitgevoerd. Laboratoriumspecialisten zorgen er voor dat dit op een veilige en juiste manier gebeurt. Zij adviseren de dokter bij afwijkende uitslagen en ingewikkelde problemen.
_(Bron; uwbloedserieus.nl)_


*Ferritine*  
*WAT ZIJN GOEDE INDICATIES VOOR FERRITINEBEPALING?*
* Om ferriprieve toestanden op te sporen (de concentratie van ferritine in het serum is vaak reeds verlaagd voor het ontstaan van anemie en voor de daling van de concentratie van ijzer)
* Om de diagnose van een hemochromatose te stellen of om de etiologie van een cirrose op te helderen.

*WANNEER IS FERRITINE IN HET BLOED VERLAAGD?*
De voornaamste oorzaken zijn:
* malnutritie
* malabsorptie
* chronisch bloedverlies

*WANNEER IS FERRITINE IN HET BLOED VERHOOGD?*
De voornaamste oorzaken zijn:
* hemochromatose (recessieve genetische aandoening gebonden aan het HLA-systeem)
* hemoseridose (veelvuldige transfusies, overmatige parenterale toediening van ijzer)
* hepatocellulaire necrose en chronisch ethylisme
* hemolyse
* neoplastische aandoeningen
* chronische inflammatoire aandoeningen

*FYSIOLOGISCHE BASIS VAN FERRITINE*
- na resorptie in het proximale gedeelte van de dunne darm wordt 
ijzer in het bloed gebonden aan een eiwit, het transferrine
- Dit transferrine transporteert het ijzer naar de verschillende
organen:
* beenmerg: 
- ijzer is belangrijk in de synthese van hemoglobine
(70% van het aanwezige ijzer)
* bepaalde cellen:
- om deel te nemen aan de synthese van myoglobine en
cytochromen (10% van het aanwezige ijzer)
* het reticulo-endotheliaal weefsel, de lever en de milt voor opslag
van ijzer. In deze organen is ijzer intracellulair gebonden aan een
eiwit dat apoferritine wordt genoemd.
=> door de binding van ijzer + apoferritine onstaat het ferritine
- de concentratie van ferritine in het bloed is gecorreleerd met de
hoeveelheid opgeslagen ijzer.

*WIJZE VAN AFNAME*
- droge buis

*REFERENTIEWAARDEN VAN FERRITINE*
- mannen: 20 - 300 ng/ ml of 20 - 300 µg/ l
- vrouwen: 10 - 150 ng/ ml of 10 - 150 µg/ l
_(Bron; medics4medics.com)_

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Pierre,

Wat zijn u overige bloedwaarden zoals ijzer?
Zoals hierboven te lezen valt kunnen er verschillende oorzaken zijn, dus ik zou als ik u was verdere onderzoeken aanvragen (verder bloedonderzoek, een CT-scan, biospsie?) om te kijken wat de oorzaak is, zodat er daarna aan een behandeling of oplossing gewerkt kan worden.
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## pierree

dank voor de vlugge reactie,volgende resultaten ;sedimentatie na 1 u" 2 " ; ijzer 73 ; ijzerbinding 293; transferrine verzadiging 25; ferritine 1158; y gt 83 ; glucose 107 ; alle andere bloedwaarden zijn in orde alleen die ferritine .suiker (glucose) en lever (y gt ) wat verhoogd ik hoop dat er niets aan mijn lever mankeert. misschien tot nog eens groetjes pierre

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Pierree,

Zijn de waarden van ferritine, suiker en lever inmiddels afgenomen?
Heb je je verder laten onderzoeken en zo ja wat kwam er uit?
Heb je ook bepaalde klachten door de te hoge waarden?

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## muziekant

wAT IS DE REFERNTIEWAARDE VAN IJZER IN HET BLOED

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo muziekant,

IJZER
*Normaal:*
bij gezonde personen is de gemiddelde ijzerserumwaarde ongeveer 20 µmol/l en de de transferrrineverzadiging 20-45%. De ferritine concentratie is tussen 20 en 200 microgram/L
*Verhoogd:*
serumijzer is dan (veel) hoger dan 20 µmol/l en de transferrinesaturatie hoger dan 50%. In dat geval kan er sprake zijn van ijzerstapeling, een ziekte waarbij het lichaam constant te veel ijzer opneemt uit het voedsel in de darm omdat de darmcellen 'denken' dat het lichaam te weinig ijzer heeft. Ferritine is dan meestal ook sterk verhoogd (> 500 microgram/L).
Verhoging kan ook voorkomen bij patiënten die net begonnen zijn met het slikken van ijzertabletten.
*Verlaagd:*
Dit komt veel voor. Bij de menstruatie kunnen vrouwen bijvoorbeeld "te veel" bloed verliezen waardoor ijzergebrek ontstaat, en dat kan leiden tot bloedarmoede (anemie). Deze vorm van bloedarmoede heet ijzergebreksanemie. In dat geval is de transferrine saturatie vaak lager dan 10%. Ferritine is dan meestal < 20 microgram/L.
_(bron: http://uwbloedserieus.nl)_

----------

